# Unfreiwilliges Abo ilove.de/ ohne Vertrag



## MPummeleinhorn (8 November 2018)

Hallo liebes Forum,

Auf der suche Nachhilfe bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Ich habe ein Problem mit einem Abo auf meiner Handyrechnung dass ich niemals abgeschlossen oder gebucht habe. Ich weiß nicht ob ich mit meiner Frage hier richtig bin.

Im September habe ich eine sms von einer fünfstelligen Nummer bekommen auf mein Handy. Mit dem Inhalt dass mein Abo von ilove.de jetzt 25 € monatlich kostet. Da ich mit dieser SMS nichts anzufangen wusste rief ich bei meinem Handyanbieter an.  der Servicemitarbeiter am Telefon teilte mir mit dass ich außer Spotify der Servicemitarbeiter am Telefon teilte mir mit dass ich  keine weiteren Abos außer Spotify auf keine weiteren Abos außer Spotify auf meinem Vertrag hätte. Der Servicemitarbeiter riet mir nächsten Monat noch mal anzurufen um zu schauen ob der Servicemitarbeiter riet mir nächsten Monat noch mal anzurufen um zu schauen ob bis dahin das Abo auf meinem Vertrag ersichtlich wäre.  also rief ich noch mal im Oktober an dort wieder die gleiche Aussage ich hätte außer Spotify kein weiteres Abo auf meine Vertragsnummer. Jedoch gab mir der Servicemitarbeiter am Telefon den freundlichen Hinweis ich solle mich doch mal in meinen Vertragskonto meines Handy Anbieters einloggen. Da ich aber nie in dieses Vertragskonto reinkam bzw. das auch noch nie genutzt habe komme aus dem Grund dass ich ja meine monatliche Handyrechnung immer konstant auf 30 € Bezug, hatte ich es bis dato auch nie genutzt. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, lockte ich mich nach Passwort zurücksetzen in dieses Konto ein, alle meine Rechnungen durch und nachher neuen Rechnung verlor ich mehr und mehr die Fassung. Seit März diesen Jahres zog die Firma ilove.de Geld in Form eines Abos ab. Im März waren es noch 10 € und ab April steigerte sich die Abo Höhe auf 25 € monatlich! Dass ich dies erst bemerkte nachdem ich die Rechnung im September erhielt  ist natürlich sträflich, da sich meine monatliche Handyrechnung von 30 auf 55-70 € erhöht haben. Das hat aber einen familiären Hintergrund, ich bin alleinerziehende Mutter und bin froh wenn ich den den Alltag mit meinem Kind gemeistert bekomme.  alles schön und gut mein eigentliches Problem ich wollte von meinem Handyanbieter dass sie dieses Abo kündigen. Aber sie richteten mir jetzt eine Drittanbietersperre ein und waren mit dem Thema durch.  nun zu meiner Frage ich habe keinen Vertrag mit irgendeiner Serviceseite im Internet abgeschlossen oder meine Handynummer anderweitig weitergegeben. Trotz Drittanbietersperre möchte ich gerne das Geld von dieser Firma zurück erhalten. Wie stelle ich es an bzw. an wen wende ich mich um diese Gelder von März bis Oktober zurückzuerhalten?


----------



## Reducal (8 November 2018)

Deine Einwendungen an die Telekom kommen wahrscheinlich zu spät. Du kannst womöglich allenfalls Oktober und evtl. September erstattet bekommen, indem du dich *schriftlich* an den Support wendest und dein Problem kurz erklärst. Alles andere wird evtl. als Duldung des Abos (Pech gehabt) bewertet werden. 



MPummeleinhorn schrieb:


> …. ich wollte von meinem Handyanbieter dass sie dieses Abo kündigen.


Das musst du schon selber machen: https://www.ilove.de/Impressum



MPummeleinhorn schrieb:


> …. ich habe keinen Vertrag mit irgendeiner Serviceseite im Internet abgeschlossen oder meine Handynummer anderweitig weitergegeben.


Aber irgendeine Aktion hattest du oder jmd. anders mit deinem Handy durchgeführt, sonst hättest du das Abo nicht. Vielleicht über Facebook?


----------



## MPummeleinhorn (10 November 2018)

Ich danke euch. Ich werde mich an das Abo und meinen Handyanbieter wenden und schauen was dabei raus kommt. Gruß


----------



## MPummeleinhorn (10 November 2018)

Reducal schrieb:


> Deine Einwendungen an die Telekom kommen wahrscheinlich zu spät. Du kannst womöglich allenfalls Oktober und evtl. September erstattet bekommen, indem du dich *schriftlich* an den Support wendest und dein Problem kurz erklärst. Alles andere wird evtl. als Duldung des Abos (Pech gehabt) bewertet werden.
> 
> Das musst du schon selber machen: https://www.ilove.de/Impressum
> 
> Aber irgendeine Aktion hattest du oder jmd. anders mit deinem Handy durchgeführt, sonst hättest du das Abo nicht. Vielleicht über Facebook?



_Nein nichts dergleichen deshalb weiß ich ja nicht was ich jetzt machen kann um das Geld zurückzuerhalten da ich ja nie irgendwas von diesem Abo genutzt habe._


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2018)

MPummeleinhorn schrieb:


> ..._deshalb weiß ich ja nicht was ich jetzt machen kann..._





> iLove GmbH
> Karl-Liebknecht-Straße 32
> 10178 Berlin
> Deutschland
> ...


Wie schon gepostet, Geld zurück ist wohl kaum zu erwarten. Aber warum schreibst du hier und nicht dorthin? Immerhin geht die iLove GmbH davon aus, mit dir einen gültigen Vertrag zu haben. Und so wie man hier lesen kann, scheinst du zu deren Zielkundschaft zu gehören.


----------



## Schwedler (18 März 2020)

<deleted>

Modaktion: Totaler Blödsinn im Text und daher gelöscht BT/MOD


----------



## jupp11 (18 März 2020)

Dunkel war der Rede Sinn...

PS: Fäkalsprache  ist in diesem Forum unerwünscht


----------



## BenTigger (18 März 2020)

Hab mich auch zu deinem PS entschieden und daher schon alles gelöscht


----------

